# Honking Sounds



## SNemelka (Aug 25, 2007)

After and sometimes during breastfeeding, my baby makes little sounds that sound like a goose honking. I can replicate it by trying to hum and breathe in at the same time in a punctuated manner. Any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

How old is your baby? Does the sound concern you? It is very hard to figure out what the sound is without hearing it. Do you have a local LLL meeting? Maybe a leader or mom there can identify the sound?


----------



## SNemelka (Aug 25, 2007)

He is seven weeks old.

It sounds to me like he is opening his epiglottis (the flap of skin that separates the trachea and esophagus when eating or breathing) while at the same time trying to breathe.

The sound doesn't concern me terribly, it's mostly annoying when I'm trying to not wake his dad when feeding at night. I would like to know what it is as a precaution, though. I'll talk to the doctor next time we go in, but it's going to be a little time before we do.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

I think my baby does the same thing. She did it for the first time when she was a few hours old. I was startled by the noise the first time I heard it, but after a few times, I realized it was harmless. It's kind of like a hooting sound. Hoooooooot. Is that right? Anyway, my baby is now fifteen months old, and she still hoots occasionally (though it's actually pretty rare now). It's nothing to be concerned about, I don't think.


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

mine did this but it was more of a snort, like a pig...the pedi said he had abnormally small nose holes and a short esophagus...he grew out of it


----------

